# Snow is gone from Hariman



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rode Gatehill, Tiorati, Lake Welch and Kanawauke, even Lake Welch Parkway_. All good. Lots of these roads are closed to cars which means a some sticks and twigs, but clear of traffic and full of nature. If you've never biked these roads in the winter months its worth trying.











































_


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, nice. Thanks for the updates. Wish I could get up there, but usually not in good enough shape to ride up from Brooklyn until spring.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

jta said:


> Wow, nice. Thanks for the updates. Wish I could get up there, but usually not in good enough shape to ride up from Brooklyn until spring.


I "cheated". Started my ride at Rockland Lake State Park which has free parking till April. Turned a 115 mile ride based on my route to a more manageable 57. Would have been riding all day had I not.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I so do enjoy Tirorati brook rd. My back wheel went caput on me. I am waiting on a new build to get back on the road. I am hoping they get here by Monday. and of course it is cold again next week. Argggg.....


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like snow will be back unless the forecase models are all wrong.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Fine by me. Heading to Girona


----------

